# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Intro

## RYAN HARRISON

Hi I am a Designer in the mecanical field and have not taken mutch time for excel but would like to learn a little to bring into Solidworks to speed up the design process

----------


## arlu1201

Sure..welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum   :Smilie: 




If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

